# c++ Xcode ?



## ploki777 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai eu mon premier mac pour la rentrée universitaire et en informatique, on doit faire de la programmation en c++, j'ai cherché sur le net comment installer un logiciel capable de me permettre de programmer en c++ et xcode revenait de manière récurrente.

Le truc, c'est qu'après l'avoir télécharger sur l'App' store, je ne sais pas quoi faire ... . Lorsque j'enclanche le logiciel et que je sélectionne un nouveau projet, on me demande de choisir un template. Or, les 2 seuls auxquels il est fait mention de C++ sont :
C/C++ library ainsi que STL C++ Library. 

Mais visiblement cela ne semble absolument pas être cela ... donc si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner j'apprécierai '^^

Merci bien


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2011)

Quand tu crées ton projet : Application > Command Line Tool > C++ Std C++, en tous cas dans la version 3 de Xcode.


----------



## ploki777 (13 Octobre 2011)

Oh et bien j'ai téléchargé xcode ce week-end, donc je suppose que je dois avoir la dernière version pourtant, sous Application je n'ai que "Cocoa Application", "Cocoa-AppleScript Application" et "command line tool" ... y'a-t-il un moyen de le télécharger ?


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2011)

Command Line Tool puis dans le menu déroulant en dessous tu choisis C++.


----------

